# Newbie Here!



## NeoN_TraffiC

Hello, my name is Lucy, i live in Gloucestershire.

I started out in mice by having some as pets off of a breeder and from then on i fell in love with them. I have started to breed my own pet mice and currently have 27 and a litter due.

I keep: ivory satin, ivory and champagne satin, white and champagne, dove and white. I would like to expand and get some more colours in the future.


----------



## george

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## setterchick

Welcome!!


----------



## countrygall721

Welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders!


----------



## Mouse Girl

hi and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi and Welcome to the Forum from another resident in the great county of Gloucestershire!


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

The Boggit keeper said:


> Hi and Welcome to the Forum from another resident in the great county of Gloucestershire!


Cool!  What kind do you keep? Im hoping to get some more colours at some point 

Thank you everyone for the welcomes.


----------



## WoodWitch

A warm welcome to the forum

:welcomeany


----------



## WillowDragon

Ha!! I believe I know you!! lol

Welcome Lucy, hope you like it here!


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

WillowDragon said:


> Ha!! I believe I know you!! lol
> 
> Welcome Lucy, hope you like it here!


You are quite right Katie  Martha recommended the forum to me


----------



## JayneAlison

Hello and Welcome


----------



## countrygall721

Welcome to FMB! I love this forum  I'm sure you will too


----------



## zany_toon

:welcome


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

thanks everyone for your warm welcomes


----------



## violet1991

NeoN_TraffiC said:


> WillowDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!! I believe I know you!! lol
> 
> Welcome Lucy, hope you like it here!
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite right Katie  Martha recommended the forum to me
Click to expand...

 Hi lucy, glad to see you got on here evetually then lol!!

I'm rather quiet on here these days


----------



## Kallan

Hello Lucy, welcome


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

violet1991 said:


> NeoN_TraffiC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!! I believe I know you!! lol
> 
> Welcome Lucy, hope you like it here!
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite right Katie  Martha recommended the forum to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi lucy, glad to see you got on here evetually then lol!!
> 
> I'm rather quiet on here these days
Click to expand...

Hi Martha! Yep, eventually managed to set up my account lol!


----------



## moustress

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics of your mousies!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

NeoN_TraffiC said:


> The Boggit keeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  What kind do you keep? Im hoping to get some more colours at some point
> 
> Hi, sorry for the delay in answering  I don't breed mice as my mice share the living room with us and I don't think my family could cope with the aroma of male mouse! :roll:
> I have 11 does; Inka-Self Black, Luna- Ivory satin, Blossom-B.E Cream, Rocky- Stone, Floss-Silver, Cookie-Argente, Poppy- B.E Cream and her offsping- Freya-Stone, Phoebe-Dark Stone, Frankie-B.E Cream and Ella-B.E Cream.
> So those are my girls and I love them tons!
Click to expand...


----------

